# short Asian bbw's with narrow waists and huge calves



## AMbomb (May 30, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get pictures of them?


----------



## Wagimawr (May 30, 2006)

why, naturally, at shortasianbbwswithnarrowwaistsandhugecalves.com 

Seriously though, that's a rather specific request -- sometime it's hard to find all of the things you like in a girl in one particular girl -- I'd say find some Asian BBW sites, for starters.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> why, naturally, at shortasianbbwswithnarrowwaistsandhugecalves.com
> 
> Seriously though, that's a rather specific request -- sometime it's hard to find all of the things you like in a girl in one particular girl -- I'd say find some Asian BBW sites, for starters.



Thanks so much for that response. As soon as I read it I was in stitches!!


----------



## growinggirls (May 30, 2006)

Hi i'm looking for a 19 y/o BBW from malta about 381-382lb with 59.75inch ass and 27 inch calves. Bra size anything from a 44E to a 46E not fussy about hair colour as long as its auburn. Oh and almost forgot she absolutely must have a tattoo of prince on a Purple motorcycle on her left hip.

Hope i'm not being to specific


----------



## MrChipz (May 30, 2006)

> Hope i'm not being to specific

"Too" is a word, "to" is a _different _ word. Just because your spellchecker didn't flag it doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## growinggirls (May 30, 2006)

I'd love to kick you in the head?


----------



## Wagimawr (May 30, 2006)

And you were doing so well with your first post in this thread.

NOT FUNNY.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2006)

MrChipz said:


> > Hope i'm not being to specific
> 
> "Too" is a word, "to" is a _different _ word. Just because your spellchecker didn't flag it doesn't mean it's right.



And someone making a mistake doesn't give you carte blanche to be a perfect ass. 

Correction is one thing, the last part was a kick in the nuts for no good reason.


----------



## Mini (May 30, 2006)

I can still be an ass, right?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> I can still bite your ass, right?



Yes, you can still bite my ass.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 1, 2006)

AMbomb said:


> short Asian bbw's with narrow waists and huge calves
> 
> Anyone know where I can get pictures of them?


Wow, that's a verrrry specialized request. This pic from Mongolia is the closest I could find. Short Asians with narrow waists in the foreground, huge calves in the background. 

Sue = wise ass

Sorry, I've been spending wayyyy too much time online.  

View attachment Mongolia.jpg


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

awesome, sue.


----------



## NFA (Jun 1, 2006)

I know a site with slighly below average height Persian bbws with chubby forearms, but that's about as close as I can get.

(And that was a joke. please, please, PLEASE do not message me about the site with slightly below average height Persian bbws with chubby forearms.)


----------



## butch (Jun 1, 2006)

TFS-

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Sorry, can't stop laughing. That's priceless.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 1, 2006)

I have some pics but they are of short asian bbws with narrow waists and small calves so I guess you wouldn't be interested.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 1, 2006)

C'mon folks, I know it sounds like a goofy request, but really, should we be mocking someone's fetish? I mean, somewhere there is someone else who is into exactly this same thing... 

Okay, the chances of finding that person are probably the same as the chances of being hit by lightening, but that person is out there! 

 
Brenda


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 1, 2006)

From what I've seen he deserves what he gets. Over the years I've seen umpteen requests all over the place from this guy. He doesn't contribute, he doesn't explain, he just asks and vanishes. I've heard hypothesis that he's a troll or just doesn't know much english. I'm leaning towards the former because, at the very least, he should've learned by now that _it's not working_.


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 2, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Wow, that's a verrrry specialized request.


Are you kiddin'?? I know I guy that likes dwarf girls dressed up as Rainbow Brite. I _wish_ I were kidding, but I'm not. I don't even know how he figured that preference out... 

Hunter S. Thompson we need you,
--Littleghost


----------



## AMbomb (Jun 2, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> From what I've seen he deserves what he gets. Over the years I've seen umpteen requests all over the place from this guy. He doesn't contribute, he doesn't explain, he just asks and vanishes. I've heard hypothesis that he's a troll or just doesn't know much english. I'm leaning towards the former because, at the very least, he should've learned by now that _it's not working_.


I've contributed plenty!


----------



## Square (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll vouch for AMbomb. He's done some 2d art. Prolly looking a irl pic to model something. Maybe did a story too... but more art than talking.


----------



## AMbomb (Jun 2, 2006)

Square said:


> I'll vouch for AMbomb. He's done some 2d art. Prolly looking a irl pic to model something. Maybe did a story too... but more art than talking.


I've never posted art. I've posted stories.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, I could be wrong. Which stories?


----------



## AMbomb (Jun 3, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Well, I could be wrong. Which stories?


I've posted a number of different stories to a number of different places.


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't have one you're particularly proud of; A favorite you might wanna share with the class?


----------



## AMbomb (Jun 4, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Don't have one you're particularly proud of; A favorite you might wanna share with the class?


Well, I've only writted one for this forum. It's Patty.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jun 5, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> From what I've seen he deserves what he gets. Over the years I've seen umpteen requests all over the place from this guy. He doesn't contribute, he doesn't explain, he just asks and vanishes. I've heard hypothesis that he's a troll or just doesn't know much english. I'm leaning towards the former because, at the very least, he should've learned by now that _it's not working_.


Yeah, his requests sound kinda like an FA version of _Shallow Hal_ describing his ideal girl in the movie of that name:


Shallow Hal said:


> Well, for instance, I like 'em real young. Like, did you ever see Paulina in her first Sports Illustrated layout? That face, but with better headlights. You know how hers have kind of dimmed lately? Heidi Klum's beams would do. And her teeth. Or that Britney Spears girl. She's got great knockers. But she's a tad muscular. Actually, you know what? Her ass would do, too, if she had a better grille. Like Michelle Pfeiffer back when she did Grease 2. But she'd have to be a little smilier than Michelle. Like Rebecca Romijn-Stamos, before she got Stamosed. But not as skinny. Someone meatier, like Heidi, but without the accent. You know those accents: yah-yah-yah-yah. They really get old fast. You know what I'm saying. Someone like that.


----------



## dan (Jun 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yes, you can still bite my ass.


How bout a simple kiss ass..AM's is certainly very fine.


----------

